# DSL Windows XP networked with ME



## Aquarian (Apr 24, 2005)

We recently got a computer with XP connected to AT&T DSL. My son said I should replace our other ME computer with 2000 or XP before hooking it to the other computer because ME is known to cause problems like changing or stealing IP addresses. Is this true and should I find a way to upgrade this computer before networking them?

Thanks for the help. :up:


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Please` list specs of that computer.


----------



## Aquarian (Apr 24, 2005)

From the ME computer:

OS Name	Microsoft Windows
Version	4.90.3000 Build 3000
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	HPPAV
System Manufacturer	00101680 7845
System Model	15392800051339
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	Pentium(r) III processor GenuineIntel ~864 Mhz
BIOS Version	Version 2.09
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
Locale	United States
Time Zone	Eastern Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory	382.45 MB
Available Physical Memory	420.00 KB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.36 GB
Page File Space	1.63 GB

Don't know if you need this but here is the conflicts/sharing section"

Memory Address 0xF0000000-0xF7FFFFFF	Intel 82801AA PCI Bridge
Memory Address 0xF0000000-0xF7FFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000

IRQ 5	Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller
IRQ 5	D-Link DFE-530TX+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (rev.F)
IRQ 5	Lucent WDM Communication Device
IRQ 5	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 5	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering

IRQ 11	Intel(r) 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering

I/O Port 0x03F6-0x03F6	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
I/O Port 0x03F6-0x03F6	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)

I/O Port 0x01F0-0x01F7	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
I/O Port 0x01F0-0x01F7	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)

IRQ 14	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)

I/O Port 0x3000-0x3FFF	Intel 82801AA PCI Bridge
I/O Port 0x3000-0x3FFF	Lucent WDM Communication Device

IRQ 9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
IRQ 9	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000
IRQ 9	Intel 82801AA SMBus Controller
IRQ 9	Crystal WDM Audio Codec
IRQ 9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering

IRQ 15	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)

I/O Port 0x1800-0x180F	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
I/O Port 0x1800-0x180F	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)

I/O Port 0x0376-0x0376	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
I/O Port 0x0376-0x0376	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)

Memory Address 0xE8100000-0xE9FFFFFF	Intel 82801AA PCI Bridge
Memory Address 0xE8100000-0xE9FFFFFF	Lucent WDM Communication Device

I/O Port 0x0170-0x0177	Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
I/O Port 0x0170-0x0177	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)


----------



## Aquarian (Apr 24, 2005)

Here are the specs on the XP:

Sonic Solutions - Sonic Express Labeler	CAM3SQR7D5QQX2T7A
Sonic Solutions - Sonic MyDVD Plus	CFTGEG88D9QKQ57NR
Sonic Solutions - Sonic RecordNow Audio	CL2FMT6G6CU7LSYCS
Sonic Solutions - Sonic RecordNow Copy	CWJ7FRD9VFRKMZ79R
Sonic Solutions - Sonic RecordNow Data	CZTFND8LBRHP7GZUY
Sonic Solutions - Sonic Update Manager	CGKE9LMNT3F6W4PN7
Symantec Corporation - MSRedist	1
Symantec Corporation - Norton AntiSpam	1
Symantec Corporation - Norton AntiVirus 2006	1
Symantec Corporation - Norton Internet Security	1
Symantec Corporation - Norton WMI Update	1
Symantec Corporation - SymNet	1
Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) [Back to Top]
Adobe Acrobat Version 7.0.5.2005092300 *
Adobe Reader Version 7.0.8.2006051600 *
Airstrike 2 Gulf Thunder Version 1.0.2334.30455 *
America Online, Inc - inetchk Version 1.00 *
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 6.5 *
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.0m *
BJCFD *
Blizzard Launcher Version 1, 4, 0, 61 *
Blizzard Repair Utility Version 1, 5, 0, 36 *
Broderbund, Inc. - PrintMaster Special Edition Version 1.00.00 *
Buy and sell on eBay, the world's largest online marketplace *
Cinematronics - 3D Pinball Version 5.1.2600.2180 *
Compaq Connections Version 1.0.2110.26908 *
Compaq Version 1.9.9.0 *
Compiled AutoIt Script Version 2, 64, 0, 0 *
CyberLink Corp. - HP DVDPlay Version 2.0.0.2129 *
DigitalMedia Home Version 1.0.0 *
DISCover My Games™ Version 1.0.2287.23710 *
DVDs delivered right to you door with no late fees or due dates. *
EarthLink *
GameSpy GSAPak Version 1.01 *
Go to the Symantec Security Check website *
Google Desktop Version 4.2006.627.443 *
Google Earth Version 3.0.762.0 *
Google Inc. - Picasa Version 2.2.0 *
Google Pack Screensaver Setup Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Google Pack Screensaver Uninstaller *
Google Updater Version 1.3.612.22906.beta *
GRISOFT, s.r.o. - AVG 7.5 Anti-Virus System Version 7.5.0.420 *
GRISOFT, s.r.o. - AVG Anti-Virus system Version 7.5.0.423 *
Hewlett Packard - AOL Launcher Version 1, 3, 3, 0 *
Hewlett Packard - MSN Launcher Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Hewlett-Packard - HP Service Delivery Platform Version 4,1,0,1680 *
Hewlett-Packard - HP Software Update Client Version 3, 0, 8, 4 *
Hewlett-Packard - HpqPhUnl Version 7.0.0.229 *
Hewlett-Packard - HPSysInfo Version 8.3.0.0 *
Hewlett-Packard - RunnerEXE Application Version 6.3.2 (Build 116R) *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - Cloaker, Cloaker, Cloaker! Version 3, 0, 0, 0 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp digital imaging - hp all-in-one series Version 050.000.146.000 *
Hewlett-Packard Company - HPBootOp Version 3, 0, 0, 0 *
Hewlett-Packard Company - LightScribe Version 1.4.105.1 *
Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - hp digital imaging Version 065.000.117.000 *
Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - PC Doctor Offline Version 1.0 *
IGN Entertainment - Download Manager Version 2.3.2.100 *
IGN Entertainment, Inc. - GameSpy Arcade Version 2.0.5.5228 *
Inno Setup Version 51.41.0.0 *
InstallShield Software Corporation - InstallDriver Module Version 9.01 *
Intuit - Quicken for Windows Version 008.000.000.000 *
Intuit Inc. - Quicken for Windows Version 15.1.4.5 *
Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE SE 106 *
LightScribe Launcher Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Macromedia, Inc. - Director MX 2004 Version 10.1 *
Macromedia, Inc. - Shockwave Flash Version 7,0,14,0 *
Macrovision Corporation - InstallShield (R) Version 10.50 *
Microsoft (R) .NET Framework Version 1.1.4322.2032 *
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.8820 *
Microsoft - ARSVC Application Version 6.0.0160.0 *
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2900.2180 * Microsoft Corporation - Internet Information Services Version 5.1.2600.2180 *
Microsoft Corporation - Messenger Version 4.7.3001 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 3.1.4000.1823 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Movie Maker Version 2.1.4026.0 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.01 *
Microsoft Corporation - Zone.com Version 1.2.626.1 *
Microsoft Data Access Components Version 3.525.1117.0 *
Microsoft Interactive Training Version 3, 5, 0, 117 *
Microsoft Office 2003 Version 11.0.5703 *
Microsoft(R) Money Version 15.00.0513 *
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 10.00.00.3931 *
Microsoft® Fax Server Version 5.2.1776.0 *
Microsoft® Works 8 Version 8.04.0702.0 *
MicroVision Development, Inc. - Express Labeler Version 2.1 *
MindVision - Installer VISE 2.8.3 Version 2.8.3 *
Motive System Version 5.6.7.asst_classic.smartbridge *
Mozilla Corporation - Firefox Version 1.5.0.7 *
Netscape Internet Service *
NVIDIA Driver Helper Service, Version 82.08 Version 6.14.10.8208 *
PC System Recovery Version 2, 2, 0, 1 *
PC-Doctor 5 for Windows *
PeoplePC *
piolch Module Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Play Kohan II Kings of War Demo *
PREVIEWCLIENT Application Version 6.3.2 (Build 116R) *
python.exe *
pythonw.exe *
RealNetworks Inc. - Check Web For Update Version 1.0.0.0 *
RealNetworks Rhapsody Music Subscription Service Version 3.1.0.276 *
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 0.1.0.3510 *
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 6.0.12.1483 *
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 7.0.0.2855 *
Recguard Application Version 6, 0, 54, 0 *
Recovery Tools CD LauncherCreator Application Version 6, 0, 52, 6 *
Safer Networking Limited - Spybot - Search & Destroy Version 1, 4, 0, 3 *
Safer Networking Limited - SpyBot-S&D Version 1, 4, 0, 3 *
SoftThinks - Application CD Creator Version 6, 0, 52, 15 *
SoftThinks - Application Recovery Program Version 6, 0, 61, 4 *
SoftThinks - Application Remind_XP Version 6, 0, 52, 2 *
Sonic Solutions - Roxio MyDVD Version 6.2.0.0 *
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 Update 6 Version 5.0.60.5 *
Symantec AntiVirus AutoProtect Version 9.7 *
Symantec Core Component Version 1.9.1.762 *
Symantec Corporation - Client and Host Security Platform Version 104.0.8.3 *
Symantec Corporation - Internet Security Version 9.1 *
Symantec Corporation - LiveUpdate Version 3.0.0.171 *
Symantec Corporation - Norton AntiVirus Version 12.2.0 *
Symantec Corporation - Norton Security Console Version 2006.1.6 *
Symantec Corporation - SPBBC Version 2.1.0.4 *
Symantec Security Drivers Version 6.0 *
Symantec Shared Component Version 9.1 *
Symantec Shared Components Version 3.1 *
Wizards to adjust .NET Framework security, assign trust to assemblies, and fix broken .NET applications. Version 1.0.5000.0 *
Yahoo! Browser Version 3, 0, 2, 0 *
Yahoo! Inc. - YShortcut Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Yahoo! Messenger Version 7,0,0,426 *
Yahoo!, Inc. YBrwIcon Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours.
Copyright 2000-5, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved.
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 6085229, 5665951 and Patents pending.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Personally I think that ME is a very bad system for networking so your son may be right, even at schools, i am sure if you ask him he will confirm, they use all system apart from ME, 98, 2000, Xp but no ME as it is very unstable, though i am not sure about 
"stealing" ip addresses


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

AValso how long have you got of updates left on NOrton? I recommend AVG free 7.5, i switched yesterday from norton and have already noticed the much better scanning system it has and makes your computer much faster than with norton - as its a system hog


----------



## Aquarian (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks. I wondered about that Norton. My younger boys just started there own home account for World of Warcraft and have been having problems with being slow, etc, compared even to dial up at their dad's. We have AVG on the ME so will get rid if the free Norton trial that came with the XP. We've already downloaded it and will install it now.

One other debate you might be able to settle. Is it hard on the computer to just leave it on 24x7?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

no, because computers are like televisions, they are electricals, there are meant to be on all the time and you can switch it on and off as many times as needed and no pressing the power button does not damage your p.c. to an unrepairable state.

Hope you see how easy AVG is and glad to help.


----------



## Aquarian (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks, I thought so.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

If this helped you, please take the time to rate the value of this post: http://rate.affero.net/giovannicosta/ and you can also donate any ammount to TSG from there.

Also you can mark this thread solved by using the thread tools at the top of this topic and then marking solved


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, there's no reason you can't network ME, or any other version of Windows successfully with XP. Many people do so successfully.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, you can netwrok it but from what i have read its not very safe.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't get what's not "safe" about networking ME. You can install AV, firewall, and spyware protection and run it quite successfully, same as any other version of Windows. I'm by no means a fan of ME, but it's not that bad.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, i didnt say it was a terrorist.


----------

